

Launching Answers by Crashlytics - mobile analytics you don’t need to analyze - flurp
http://www.crashlytics.com/blog/launching-answers-by-crashlytics

======
Jemaclus
Analytics I don't need to analyze? Who came up with that tag line? They're not
analytics, then, right?

"Crashlytics - mobile data you don't need to analyze"

"Crashlytics - making mobile analysis dead simple"

"Crashlytics - even a caveman can do it"

Reminds me of that scene from Beavis and Butthead:

    
    
        Beavis: Bunghole!
        Some guy: What's a bunghole?
        Butthead: You're a bunghole, bunghole.
        Some guy: You can't use a word to define itself!
        Beavis: Shut up, bunghole!
    

That said, the new stuff looks well done. I'm not much of a mobile analytics
person, but if I'm not mistaken, a lot of services already do this trending /
predictions thing for cyclical processes, letting you know when abnormal
things happen smartly (without you having to manually set thresholds for
alerts, etc).

It seems to me that the real problem with analytics is context. More granular
data doesn't automatically answer questions, and the amount of time spent on a
particular page vs page views doesn't necessarily mean anything without
context.

I dunno. I guess I'm just not the target market, here.

